# Is my tegu a columbian or argintine



## oceaninmotionpets (Apr 10, 2012)

[attachment=4196][attachment=4195] Hello I am wanting to no if my tegu is a argintine or columbian. I bought him at a swap meet. I don't no much about tegus but been doing a lot of searching on line for care on tegus.


----------



## james.w (Apr 10, 2012)

Argentine.


----------



## Riplee (Apr 10, 2012)

james.w said:


> Argentine.



Arg


----------



## BOOZER (Apr 10, 2012)

argentine


----------



## m3s4 (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice looking argentine b&w. 

Looks closely at your first pic, one easy way you can tell is by the bumpy scales. Colombians lack the bumps and thus, have smoother scales/skin. There's a couple other ways to distinguish them as well but the bumps are easy to see in your pic.


----------



## oceaninmotionpets (Apr 11, 2012)

m3s4 said:


> Nice looking argentine b&w.
> 
> Looks closely at your first pic, one easy way you can tell is by the bumpy scales. Colombians lack the bumps and thus, have smoother scales/skin. There's a couple other ways to distinguish them as well but the bumps are easy to see in your pic.





Thanks for you help.


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 11, 2012)

M3s4, I love your signature line, btw. haha


----------



## Dana C (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow that is quite an animal to find at a swap meet. May I ask how much you paid for it?


----------



## m3s4 (Apr 11, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> M3s4, I love your signature line, btw. haha



Thanks laura 

Like, Dana, I'm interested to know how much you paid for him as well...He looks like he's in great condition and has awesome coloration. Definitely a good find.


----------



## oceaninmotionpets (Apr 11, 2012)

Dana C said:


> Wow that is quite an animal to find at a swap meet. May I ask how much you paid for it?



I paid $170 he is very friendly, about 30" long. He is kind of a slow eater but he eats more every day.

I paid $170 he is very friendly, about 30" long. He is kind of a slow eater but eats more every day.


----------



## oceaninmotionpets (Apr 11, 2012)

I paid $170 he is very friendly, about 30" long. He don't eat much but eats more every day.


----------



## m3s4 (Apr 11, 2012)

I think you got a great deal by the looks of it.


----------



## oceaninmotionpets (Apr 11, 2012)

He took his first swim today and fell asleep in the tub.


----------



## glk832 (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah thats a black and white nice price thats almost hatching prices


----------

